# The Strange Magic of: Steve Hillage



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Steve Hillage reminds me a bit of both Paul Kantner of Jefferson Airplane/Starship and Todd Rundgren (a little; Hillage worked with Rundgren/Utopia for a bit.) Guitarist and Dabbler in many genres: psychedelia, Prog, space rock, fusion, dance, electronica, trance; he and sidekick Miquette Giraudy (keyboards) have been in a profusion of bands over many decades, trying one thing and then many others, but always surviving. His most formative years were probably with Gong, but his later work with partner Giraudy and his Steve Hillage Band are what we sample in part here: _Salmon Song._. Once a Hippie, Always a Hippie......


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Love Hillage!

Mostly his early and mid period, Canterbury and progy stuff.

His album, "Fish Rising" is his best.

A very talented, and unique guitarist.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Never picked up any of his solo stuff, but I've got some Gong, and the Khan album which features the fabulous Dave Stewart on keyboards. The Dave Stewart bands Egg, Hatfield & The North, and National Health is my favorite Canterbury rock music.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I admired Steve Hillage's work with Gong and I liked most of his 70s/early 80s solo output. I still play the _Live Herald_ (1978) album from time to time - side four's studio material is also excellent: a really enjoyable mix-up of spacy ambient and rock-solid funk groove with a good-natured (if now rather dated) punk pastiche thrown in. The great Clive Bunker (ex-Jethro Tull) played drums for Hillage on tour in 1977 - he's in his element on side one.

I gather Hillage ventured more into new-age/dance/world territory during the 90s onwards largely by means of collaborating with or promoting various younger artists - it may well have been the next logical step for him so fair play to him for broadening his horizons and not resting on his laurels but I'm not sure if all that much music coming from the new change in direction would be of any real interest to me.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Terrific player, but avoid Arzachel. Of the studio LPs, I recommend _Fish Rising_, _Space Shanty_ (Khan), and _L_.


----------



## seven four (Apr 2, 2016)

When I first heard of him in '75, I was 15 and thought he was the next Jimi Hendrix. 

Fish Rising!

I kinda lost track of him after '79, although I've heard some later things I wasn't too impressed with.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2016)

Liked Gong - but after Hillage left. Liked Simple Minds whom he produced for the paired albums _Sons and Fascination / Sister Feelings Call_

He did a great version of _Not Fade Away_.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Gong is one of my favorite bands of all time, so I can't go wrong with Steve Hillage! :lol: :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Just ordered Gong's You.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

starthrower said:


> Just ordered Gong's You.


Love that album, the whole Radio Gnome Trilogy is a masterpiece though, each album a special experience! :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Gong/Hillage fans might enjoy this band?


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

seven four said:


> When I first heard of him in '75, I was 15 and thought he was the next Jimi Hendrix.


Hillage guests on this, as do fellow Gongsters Tim Blake and Didier Malherbe. Clear Light's regular guitarist Christian Boule is a virtual Hillage clone.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Some more prototypical Hillage: _Talking to the Sun_. A very distinctive sound.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Just listened to my copy (on green vinyl) of Hillage's "Green" album last night!

The great thing about Hillage is, despite his (or maybe because of) his Hippy-ness, he could really write some beautiful melodies.


----------

